# Seasoning question



## keitha (Mar 18, 2016)

So, I poked around using the search function and didn't find an answer, so I'll throw this out there.

Is seasoning wood purely a matter of wood moisture content? Or does maturing wood also help it "taste" better when we smoke meat.

I ask this because I saw in a thread somewhere that some folks put their wood in a low oven, to dry it out. I wondered if that robs the wood of it's 'flavor".

Thoughts?

I have these nice plum tree splits from a tree that fell down at my golf course, plus a mess of apple and cherry that won't be ready until September. I am cool with that, but I was thinking I could rush the proceedings a little, for this season, at least.













IMG_20160317_174046820_zpsynraejbo.jpg



__ keitha
__ Mar 18, 2016






Thanks,
Keith


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2016)

I always buy kiln dried wood, because it's free of any insects. That way if I store it in my garage I don't have to worry about termites or other pests being in the wood. 

Al


----------



## keitha (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, Al. So, I am guessing you don't feel this detracts from your food. Poking around the Wood Drying Wiki, it looks like using a low (225F ?) oven and splitting the wood first might be a way to push the process along a little. I like the idea of getting rid of the critters, as well. Hmm...

I guess there is no harm in trying.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2016)

Your right, I don't notice any difference between kiln dried or just dried wood, except the insects.

I'd give it a try & please let us know how it turns out.

Al


----------



## wimpy69 (Mar 18, 2016)

If you have a large enough gas grill you can speed things up. I hack up branches and just place on cool side and cook them @250*+/- till weight reduces. Here's some sugar maple which i'm always pruning.












20141108_165351.jpg



__ wimpy69
__ Mar 18, 2016


----------



## joe black (Mar 18, 2016)

For one thing, bugs won't live long in my smoker.  For another, the kiln dried flavor wood that you can buy in plastic bags at the big box stores is not as good as air seasoned wood.  The kiln drying process cooks out a lot of the flavor properties.    Check on line, there are several flavor wood suppliers who sell air dried wood.

As far as using wood that is not fully seasoned to cook with, it will give you a bitter taste and a creosote build up.  This will be detectable in a thick gray smoke.


----------

